# Where can I find another hub cap like this?



## mickeyc (Sep 4, 2019)

Missing one for this 20's Toledo Super Deluxe trike.  Tried Google, no help there that I could find.

Thanks.


----------



## cr250mark (Sep 4, 2019)

Pm sent 
May have one For you
Mark


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 5, 2019)

Nothing yet.  Need one 2" o.d.  see photo.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 6, 2019)

I checked my hub cap stash but only have the smaller (1 3/8" and 1 1/8") caps with the raised hexagon center. Would love to see a photo of what the whole trike looks like, if you get a chance to post one. I have one circa 1930 Toledo badged trike with 20" wheel and no rear hub caps. Looks like it would take no larger than a 1 1/2" hub cap, so the hubs on yours must be larger.

Dave


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 6, 2019)

I’ll check my inventory, I know I have that cap, just not sure of size...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 6, 2019)

ridingtoy said:


> I checked my hub cap stash but only have the smaller (1 3/8" and 1 1/8") caps with the raised hexagon center. Would love to see a photo of what the whole trike looks like, if you get a chance to post one. I have one circa 1930 Toledo badged trike with 20" wheel and no rear hub caps. Looks like it would take no larger than a 1 1/2" hub cap, so the hubs on yours must be larger.
> 
> Dave



I posted a whole bunch of pictures of this bike on this forum back on Sept. 8, '18.  you can check them out here.  Just use the search button and Toledo trike, it should pop up.


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 6, 2019)

Oldbikes said:


> I’ll check my inventory, I know I have that cap, just not sure of size...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That would be great...appreciate it!


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 8, 2019)

mickeyc said:


> I posted a whole bunch of pictures of this bike on this forum back on Sept. 8, '18.  you can check them out here.  Just use the search button and Toledo trike, it should pop up.



Found it! - https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/original-owner-early-toledo-trike.139015/ Yes, I remember that post now...a well preserved earlier Toledo, and even the leather seat is still in VG condition which is remarkable for its age. That trike is a keeper! Hope you can find the correct size replacement cap.

Dave


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 8, 2019)

mickeyc said:


> That would be great...appreciate it!




Sorry, I just checked, and mine are the smaller size ones too.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 9, 2019)

Oldbikes said:


> Sorry, I just checked, and mine are the smaller size ones too.
> 
> Thanks very much for checking...
> 
> ...


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 11, 2019)

Going to sell this trike, will list in for sale section.  Trikes really weren't my interest but couldn't resist it when I found it.


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 16, 2019)

Found these
 About 1 7/8 or so
New old stock
I can bring some to the Royal Oak show.
Bring your trike to check fit.


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 19, 2019)

detroitbike said:


> Found these
> About 1 7/8 or so
> New old stock
> I can bring some to the Royal Oak show.
> ...



The trike will be at Royal Oak...thanks for the reply.


----------

